# Lots about it but how to, on bass to flats conversion?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I can make it easy for ya'.
If it can rust, rot or corrode...remove it and replace it.
That's it. Anything that ain't saltwater tolerant has to go.
Sit in a bass boat and all you see that'll fall apart due to salt exposure
has to be replaced with better components. Hope you have a big budget.
A buddy in Miami did it. He started out a bass fisherman,
then started fishing the back country of Flamingo.
As parts rusted or corroded, he replaced them.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. I appreciate the info. Any certain hulls to look for?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

One that'll handle the horsepower you want to run.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you like the hull style and are looking for a project I think it's a good way to go. Like mentioned plan to gut it down to the stringers and rebuild it the way you want. You will need a decent budget for the rebuild, but a bass boat, motor, and trailer package can be had for cheap. Make sure it has at least a galvanized trailer if possible.

It wouldn't be too hard, just takes time. Is there a certain boat you were looking at?


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Not really any certain boat yet. Bit probably a stratos champion nitro or skeeter


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, as long as the draft and load numbers work for you then it can be a cool boat. I have not converted one, but have fished off many. 

If it were me I would remove everything down to the stringers and redo it all. You might be able to reuse a lot of things like controls and steering. I'd glass in a proper floor, build a center console and livewell, add some decks and storage and enjoy it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Ok, as long as the draft and load numbers work for you then it can be a cool boat. I have not converted one, but have fished off many.
> 
> If it were me I would remove everything down to the stringers and redo it all. You might be able to reuse a lot of things like controls and steering. I'd glass in a proper floor, build a center console and livewell, add some decks and storage and enjoy it.


Exactamundo!
If done right it could actually be pretty light and maybe draft a lot better than they usually do, also they ride really well.

I have found older hulled bass boats that were center console and had a really nice hull design. And the huge release wells and plenty of storage is a huge plus.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

How fast are you wanting to go? I have a skeeter hull that has been converted. I guess it depends what you want. There are plenty of fast flats boat available on the market. When you add large motors, they take more gas etc.. When you start piling on the weight your draft suffers obviously. All major hardware will need to be switched to stainless to prevent rust etc.. I only run a 60hp Etec on my skeeter. It's not what I would call fast. I get 34-37mph loaded with two anglers and gear. It's plenty fast enough for me. True draft number is about 6 to 8 inches depending on the load.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

37mph out of a 60hp that gets 6-8" draft numbers sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Coos is a teenager (mid-teens) and he posts often about wanting 60mph.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> Coos is a teenager (mid-teens) and he posts often about wanting 60mph.


I honestly just don't see the point. You are probably talking about a 200hp motor to achieve that. Im sure you could get that with the right setup with a 150 but still. That's a lot of weight and fuel burn to get there 5 minutes quicker?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I've never truly "converted" one, but I've fixed them.  The carpet traps moisture next to the unsealed exterior ply that forms the decks.  The ply decks are held down with galvanized screws that corrode due to the moisture that the ply soaks up over time.  The wiring system is usually cheap, flimsy and small.  All these things should be upgraded.

Needless to say, salt is brutal on bass boats.

They are hella comfortable to fish, but they suck to pole in IMO, but with what they draft, you might as well use the trolling motor anyway.  However it is really easy to smoke components of the factory electrical system when you fight the wind and tide all day.

I've went 55 mph in a bass hull before.  I didn't like it.  Every little gust pushed it around.  You don't need that much speed inshore b/c you are always slowing down for other fishermen along narrow canals/bayous, but on the bigger lakes/bays where you can see everyone and give them room, the extra speed might be nice if you are in a hurry.  I'm not in that much of a hurry though. I find that when you hit an oyster bar at 20ish mph, it isn't as traumatic as hitting it at 60 would be. There are all sorts of nasties out there waiting to eat lower units.

Nate


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Coosaw is planning on tournament fishing, poling doesnt matter.
Speed, trolling motors and tons of livewell and release well matters


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tell your mom and dad to buy you the 20' lake & bay and drop a 300 on the back and get on down the freeway to your tournament.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

@ducknut, haha I wish my mom would read your post and get inspired by it. @everyone. Yes I'm looking for something that will be about 60mph and yes I will only be using a trolling motor(if I need to pole I can use the bateau). Just not sure whether I would be better of, A reworking a bass boat. B buying a big motor and waiting until I can find an old l&b hull or C just keep my skiff until I can afford a whole package but that will take a while. And I am appreciating everyone's input.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Also on draft, is like 12" or less realistic for a bass boat?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

12" or less might be stretching it, especially with a motor big enough to go 60mph as they tend to be stern heavy. I'd say 14-16" would be more realistic, maybe a little more. With a smaller package like Fishing4Reds it can be done fairly easily, but you won't see that kind of speed.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok. 16 inches won't be good for the way I fish as I'm in 12-20 most the time. So I talked to my mom and I think I'm going to buy a vmax with the money I sell my boat for and then everyone will chip in to help get me a hull for Christmas+bday. Would you guys suggest I get a 150,175,200,225,or 250 vmax. Which will be easier to find a 8k or under hull for? I'm thinking old MA or redfisher? Any thoughts?? I will start a new thread if need be, just didn't want the forum flooded with my threads


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Coos- the draft is not the most critical part. When you lower the prop in the water and then hammer the throttle the rear end is going to squat.

Even these big bass boats that float in 10" might need 2 feet to get going.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Fishing4reds has got the right hull. Had one years ago & was quick/shallow compared to others. Once you get over 40 speed wise, it can get $$$$$$$; short & long term. Good Luck! [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/3754031468.html try this


----------

